# No Service!



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey!
Got a HUGE issue right now. 
im getting no service on my iphone 5. 

The device is not reported lost or stolen according to the national blacklist.

I have tried a known working SIM in the device, as well as this sim in another device. the sims work fine

I have Updated the software to the latest versions,

I have tried a full factory Restore, and UPDATE through DFU Mode

I have replaced the Cellular antenna that is on the Charging port Flex. 

if anyone has any other ideas, PLEASE Let me know. 
THANKS! ^.^


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I recommend you contact your wireless provider for this issue. They may be of better service.


----------



## badnecros (Sep 30, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I recommend you contact your wireless provider for this issue. They may be of better service.


Thank you for the response, but this is a hardware issue, as the sim works fine in other phones. the carrier is transmitting perfectly to the sim. a second sim card does not work in the device either. definitely hardware issue. but i feel like it may be the broadband chip not functioning properly, as i have changed out the antennas on the device. my issue is, i need the iphone 5 Mainboard Layout to find this chip and try replacing it. should be a 16-32 pin IC, but i would like to know which one, so i can get started.


----------

